# ماهي ماكينة الفرايز ياشباب ساعدوني



## متدرب مهندس (30 يونيو 2006)

ابغى معلومات عن ماكينة الفرايز ياشباب سعدوني


----------



## م هبه (30 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم واكثر من امثالك


----------



## صبري النجار (30 يونيو 2006)

اخي متدرب مهندس
هل تقصد الفريزة ، أو ما يسمى (Milling Machine)؟
إن كان الأمر كذلك فهي آلة لقطع المعادن ( أو مواد أخرى) عن طريق أداة مستديرة متعددة الأسنان .

وهذا الرابط http://www.mfg.mtu.edu/marc/primers/milling/millmach.html
يعطيك صوراً توضيحية عنها
وفقك الله
صبري النجار


----------



## صبري النجار (30 يونيو 2006)

هذا الرابط العربي
http://www.sfdprojects.org.eg/product/pro_product_view.asp?ProductID=583
يظهر فريزة 
وقد يكون مفيداً
صبري


----------



## ماهى نور (1 يوليو 2006)

بما انى لسة مخلصة اعدادى فمعلوماتى بسيطة جدا بس يا رب تفيدك

عمليات التفريز كما اخذناها هى عمليات تشغيل السطوح المستوية و تفتيح المجارى و المثقبيات بانواعها المختلفة وتعتبر عمليات التفريز من العمليات متعددة الحدود القاطعةMulti-edged tools
ويمكن ان تنتج مختلف المنتجات بما فيها التروس والمسننات باستخدام عمليات التفريز

وتنقسم ماكينات التفريز الى عدة انواع منها:1) الراسىVertical Milling M/C حيث يكون محور عمود القطع عموديا على سطح الشغلة 
2) الافقى Horizontal Milling M/C حيث يكون عمود القطع فى وضع افقى موازى لسطح الشغلة
3)الفريزة العامة Universal Milling M/C وهى الماكينة التى يمكن ان تعمل كفريزة راسية او افقية وذلك بتغيير الراس والحدود القاطعة
ومنها ايضا الماكينة الناسخةواشهرها ماكينة صنع المفاتيح

ونظرا لتعدد الحدود القاطعة فى اداة القطع او ما يعرف بسكينة التفريزMilling Tool فان كل حد قاطع يقوم بقطع اجزاء صغيرة من المعدن ولكنها متكررة ومتعاقبة بعدد الحدود القاطعة فى السكينة وبالتالى فانه فى النهاية يتم قطع كميات كبيرة لتعدد الحدود القاطعة وكذلك لعرض السكينة الكبير جدا مقارنة بعمليات الكشط المشابهة لها
بالاضافة لكبر حجم الجزء المزال فيمكن استخداو سكاكين تفريز ذات اشكال معينة لتنتج نفس الشكل المطلوب فى نفس الوقت0

ويارب اكون استطعت ان افيدك بشئ


----------



## صبري النجار (24 يوليو 2006)

إبنتي المهندسة ماهي نور
أحسنت وبارك الله فيك
وياحبذا لو نفصل ما بين اللهجة العامية عند الحديث واللغة الفصحى عند الكتابة
فهل ترضين كمهندسة أن تكتبي جملة كهذه:
(بما انى لسة مخلصة اعدادى فمعلوماتى بسيطة جدا بس يا رب تفيدك )
أم أحرى بك أن تقولي:
بما أنى منقولة من اعدادى فمعلوماتى بسيطة جدا وعسى أن تفيدك
أو وأرجو أن تفيدك

جزاك الله كل خير ومرحباً بآرائك المفيدة وشكراً لك وإلى الأمام دائماً إن شاء الله
صبري النجار


----------



## ماهى نور (25 يوليو 2006)

انا اسفة مهندس صبرى بس انا لغتى العربية ضعيفة الى حد ما بس اوعدك انى احاول انميها باذن الله


----------



## ابو معتصم (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اضافة الي ما تفضلة به المهندسه
يمكن اضافة تجهيزات الي الماكينه مثل الصينيه الدوارة لعمل المنحنيات والمجاري 
وكذالك الراس الخارط لفتح الثقوب اللا مركزيه
وكذلك الراس القاشط لفتح المجاري 
وكذلك جهاز التقسيم لعمل المسننات والتروس وعمل روؤ س المسامير والصواميل
هذا وبالله التوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

*بحث قدمه في الجامعه(1)و(2)*

*هذا البحث قدمته في الجامعه ومن حسن حظك وجته عند ارجو ان يفيدك*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 مايو 2007)

*(3)و(4)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(5)و(6)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(7)و(8)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(9)و(10)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(11)و(12)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(13)و(14)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*(15)و(16)*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*النهايه*

*
اخي المهندس ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت شئ يفيدك ويفيد الاخرين....هذه البحث مختصر بصوره معقوله
شكراااااااااا*:81:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت لك اخي المهندس ما يفيدك
ارجو الدعاء لي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

الصفحه الاخيره بها المراجع التي انشات بها هذا البحث وشكرا لك


----------



## امير طة (8 أغسطس 2007)

عايز رسم المخرطة ضرورى جدااااااا


----------



## ايمن عبدو (15 أبريل 2008)

منور علي هذا التقرير


----------



## ايمن عبدو (15 أبريل 2008)

زايدة معاك


----------



## HaMooooDi (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرااا على المعلومات الرائعة جدا


----------



## نصيري (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصيري (8 مايو 2008)

معلومات رائعة شكرا


----------



## نصيري (8 مايو 2008)

بدون مجاملة هدا رائع


----------



## امير طة (8 مايو 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الانجاز بس ارجو ارسال رسم المخرطة !!!!!


----------



## ahmedasdo (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة ممكن احد مهندسى الصيانة الميكانيكية يرسل إلى كتاب عن صيانة الفرايز


----------



## يوسف النهدي (16 يونيو 2011)

واااااااااااااااو جزاكم الله خير كلكم من السائل حتى اخر واحد جاوب
الله يسعدكم ويجعل حياتكم فيما ينفع
اصلا انا أريد معلومات عن الفرايز وأبحث وحصلت كل شيء جاهز
مشكورين


----------

